# air tank finished



## phathead69 (May 25, 2021)

H]


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 25, 2021)

Beautiful craftsmanship!  To say I'm impressed sounds mute to the labor of love you did. Ya'll who do metal work always impressed me. BTW - you are going to share the inauguration with pictures and play by play? Right?! 
John


----------



## phathead69 (May 25, 2021)

yep


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

Looks awesome!


----------



## PPG1 (May 25, 2021)

Some Bad *ss skills there my friend


----------



## Winterrider (May 25, 2021)

She's a beauty. . . nicely done !


----------



## phathead69 (May 25, 2021)

think i should've broke into multi post. pics out of order and verbiage lost. 1000L or 264 gal. stack 55 inch tall and bolt on for easier install somwhere if i sell it. tank is air accumulator from Germany. there version of 1/4 inch at 6mm thick. firebox 22W x 25D x 22Tall. 3250 sq inch of cooking area.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 25, 2021)

Looks awesome! Looks like the whole cow is gonna fit!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2021)

Nice job!
Love that shop you have!
If that was mine I’d just put my bed out there & never leave!
Al


----------



## phathead69 (May 26, 2021)

Al, being in florida you would appreciate the shop. the sides and roof are a tongue and groove  3ft panel. metal skin on each side with 5 inches rigid foam core. heated all winter with little electric oil heater @ 65F and summer a 8000 btu window unit @74F. 27x30 so yep with the fridge stocked i spend lots of time out there


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2021)

Nice Job, PH !!
Very Nice Shop too!!
Like.

Bear


----------

